# Yorkshire Dales National Park Overnight Parking



## navigator

Covered in today's Darlington & Stockton Times. This should apply to the National Park Centres at Aysgarth Falls, Reeth, Grassington, Malham and Hawes.

http://www.yorkshiredales.org.uk/section_news_detail.htm?id=33014&section=MainNews

Overnight parking is being introduced in car parks owned by the Yorkshire Dales National Park Authority (YDNPA) to help walkers wanting to plan longer hikes.

From April 1, visitors will not have to limit their routes to ones that can be covered in a few hours.

Instead they will be able to buy a parking ticket for either 24 or 48 hours at a cost of £5 or £7.50 respectively so they can go further afield and break their journey overnight at some of the National Park's hotels, guest houses or bed and breakfast businesses.

The new service has been introduced after consultation with car park users, according to Dr Malcolm Petyt, the Authority's Member Champion for Recreation Management.

"We have listened to what people have said they want and we have come up with this facility so they can leave their vehicles for longer periods," he said.

"It will be ideal for visitors who want to extend their stay and go off walking for a weekend, for example.

"We will also be introducing a 10-minute 'free pee' facility in each car park - again at the request of visitors."

I drove to all five of the above yesterday, and there are no signs stating no overnight camping. I'm fairly sure that such signs did exist until recently.


----------



## navigator

Update, applies to the following YDNPA Car Parks:

Aysgarth Falls
Buckden
Clapham
Grassington - Colvend
Hawes - Dales Countryside Musuem
Horton - in - Ribblesdale
Kettlewell
Linton
Malham
Stainforth


----------



## bognormike

Interesting, Navigator.

Do they not have a "blanket" wild camping ban like the New Forest NP? Could certainly be useful, maybe they are obliquely approving overnights by MH's?


----------



## navigator

This could certainly be a 'back door' initiative by the YDNPA. I would be really interested to test out one of the car parks very soon, time permitting. Who knows, they maybe testing us?

The YDNPA are very keen, indeed fairly outspoken about the lack of touring pitches in the Park, particularly Wensleydale. Recent planning applications to have existing touring pitches converted to statics or so called eco lodges have been thrown out in support of keeping touring pitches.


----------



## bozzer

I don't want to be negative about this but isn't it 24/48 hrs parking to encourage walkers to do longer routes and stay at the Hotels etc and so bring business into the Dales. I do hope it will cover Motorhomes and overnighting on the carpark.
Bozzer


----------



## Zozzer

bozzer said:


> I don't want to be negative about this but isn't it 24/48 hrs parking to encourage walkers to do longer routes and stay at the Hotels etc and so bring business into the Dales. I do hope it will cover Motorhomes and overnighting on the carpark.
> Bozzer


Let's also not forget than many motorhomers are havid ramblerrs, mountain bikers and cyclist how would welcome this sort of facility.
And whilst they may not use the B&B's many will frequent the local pubs and resteraunts after a days activities.

In addition, it will allows those of us who are disabled and would love to stay in the heart of a village, without having to dash back to a campsite in the back of beyond miles from civilisation of an evening.


----------



## nukeadmin

Just received the following information from Nick Oldham who is the media officer for Yorkshire Dales National Park Authority:



> The following statement from Jon Avison, Head of Park Management for the Yorkshire Dales National Park Authority, will, hopefully, clear up any uncertainty.
> 
> Overnight occupation of vehicles is prohibited in all National Park Authority-owned car parks.
> 
> In terms of buying the appropriate parking ticket for a motor home, the general rule of thumb is that, if a motorhome fits into a standard parking space of approx 4.8ms long by 2.4ms wide, then it will only require a £3.50 ticket. If it takes up a larger area then it will require a £7 ticket. We hope owners will buy the appropriate ticket.
> 
> Nick Oldham
> Media Officer
> Yorkshire Dales National Park Authority
> Colvend,
> Hebden Road,
> Grassington,
> North Yorkshire
> BD23 5LB


----------



## navigator

nukeadmin said:


> Just received the following information from Nick Oldham who is the media officer for Yorkshire Dales National Park Authority:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The following statement from Jon Avison, Head of Park Management for the Yorkshire Dales National Park Authority, will, hopefully, clear up any uncertainty.
> 
> Overnight occupation of vehicles is prohibited in all National Park Authority-owned car parks.
> 
> In terms of buying the appropriate parking ticket for a motor home, the general rule of thumb is that, if a motorhome fits into a standard parking space of approx 4.8ms long by 2.4ms wide, then it will only require a £3.50 ticket. If it takes up a larger area then it will require a £7 ticket. We hope owners will buy the appropriate ticket.
> 
> Nick Oldham
> Media Officer
> Yorkshire Dales National Park Authority
> Colvend,
> Hebden Road,
> Grassington,
> North Yorkshire
> BD23 5LB
Click to expand...

Thanks Nuke, that's cleared that up then!


----------

